# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Αποπροσωποιηση-Αποπραγματοποιηση

## mihalis

Εχω καιρο που νιωθω αποκομενος απο την πραγματικοτητα και μερικες φορες νιωθω σαν να μην ειμαι εγω.Αυτα τα συμπτωματα επιμενουν.Εχω δηλαδη αποπροσωποιηση και αποπραγματοποιηση.Καποιος που να εχει αυτα τα συμπτωματα?Και αν ναι ποια φαρμακα τον βοηθησαν να τα ξεπερασει αυτα.

----------


## Adzik

εχεισ καποια διαγνωσμενη παθηση?? εγω το ειχα για λιγο καιρο..εχοντασ καταθλιψη..περασε μονο του σιγα σιγα..

----------


## mihalis

Eχω ψύχωση.Μετα απο ποσο καιρο σου πέρασε?

----------


## maus

Κοιτα να βελτιωσεις την προσοχη σου..
Μη σκεφτεσαι πολλα πραγματα κοιτα να βελτιωσεις την προσοχη σου.

----------


## mihalis

Καποιος που να ξερει καποιο φαρμακο για την αποπραγματοποιηση?

----------


## gingertania1985

Εγώ έχω αποπραγματοποίηση. ΚΟιτάω τον εαυτό μου στον καθρεφτη και λες και δεν ειμαι εγω..επίσης νιώθω πως είμαι σε άλληυ διάσταση από τους άλλους πως δε ζω στην πραγματικότητα και πως τα βλέπω όλα πίσω από ένα τζαμι. Εσύ ΄΄ετσι νιώθείς;

----------


## mihalis

Εγω νιωθω μερικες φορες σαν ολα να ειναι ψευτικα και σαν να μην ειμαι εγω.Ευτυχως αυτο το νιωθω μερικες φορες και οχι παντα.

----------

